# No post, no beep, no video output, HELP!



## sideshowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guys!

I am building my 1st system an i'm running into some trouble; I have set up and installed everything correctly, but the system wont post, give a video output through the graphics card and no post beep; On the asus motherboard there is a VGA error LED that id red and constant. so far i have switched the graphics card to a different PCI port, changed the supplemental power cables to the graphics card, i have also tried two different DVI ports on the card and the HDMI. I have tried bare minimum RAM sticks, and made sure all of the power cables are connected correctly. So far nothing. 

specs:
I7 3930K 2011
Corsair H100
asus rampage IV formula x79
corsair 16Gb RAM
asus Direct CUII TOP GTX 680
XFX 1050w black pro edition PSU

Hope you can help
-Jack


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Remove video card and see if m/b beeps, or anything else changes. No BIOS beep indicates PSU or m/b.

Do you have another PSU to test?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any other PCIe video card to test with?
Or another PC to test this card in?


----------



## sideshowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

i pulled out the video card and nothing changed, i also do not have another PSU, video card or PC with a PCIe slot.


----------



## sideshowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

also, when i remove the video card the VGA error LED is still there..


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

My experience has been, that if you attempt to boot a computer with a missing video card, the BIOS will BEEP loudly and complain about it's absence. My thought was that the existence of a possibly bad Video Card might have prevented this from happening, so removing it and seeing what happens seemed like a good idea.

Since the m/b didn't beep at all, I think you are looking at PSU or m/b.

Are you certain you connected all power cables to where they belong? Remove the HD and try to start (same thinking as with the VC). Maybe a bad HD is holding up the BIOS boot process to the "pre-beep" stage.

You are going to need some more equipment to troubleshoot this. Another computer, maybe, in order to test your PSU. Maybe you will get lucky and it won't boot another computer either. Problem identified. Conversely, if it works "somewhere else", it's probably good in your box too. Another possibility off the list, and your m/b looks even worse. Or configuration issues.

Go back to the place where you said you set everything up correctly. Sometimes, when people believe this, they stop thinking about an area that ultimately turns out to be the problem. It's your 1st build. You configuring something wrong is more likely than bad hardware from the factory. Although that does happen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As for the beeps is there a small 2 wire speaker hooked to the motherboard speaker header? If not there will be no beeps.

Lets review the basics, 24 pin main power plugged in, 8 pin CPU power plugged in, both 8 pin video card power cords plugged into the video card?

If that all looks good it's time to bench test the board out of the case to make sure there is not a short to the case> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's something to worry about:

Your i7 3930K CPU isn't supported by your motherboard until BIOS version 1005, but if you look at the chart below, Asus had BIOS versions as early as 0403. Meaning, that motherboard didn't ALWAYS support that particular i7 model.

ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS Rampage IV Formula/BATTLEFIELD 3

If your m/b shipped early, with old BIOS, and you have a CPU the BIOS doesn't support, you might get these symptoms. 

Maybe there is some printing on the Motherboard that states what BIOS version it shipped with?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Asus has a bar code sticker on the motherboard in lower right corner of the sticker is the bios version it shipped with.

Nice catch The Janitor


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

The_Janitor said:


> If your m/b shipped early, with old BIOS, and you have a CPU the BIOS doesn't support, you might get these symptoms.





Wrench97 said:


> Nice catch The Janitor


Thanks, I was hoping you'd notice.

:thumb:


----------



## sideshowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

the BIOS version is 1248, so i don't think that's it..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nope that's greater then 1005 so your good there.

Move on to the bench test.


----------



## sideshowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

AH!, okay i have been a bit dumb, i didn't have the speaker plugged in so i can now say that it does have a BIOS post beep, also before the post beep it does 1 long and the 3 shorter lower pitched beeps


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

1 long 2 short is no memory detected, make sure the stick are in correctly and fully seated. 
If still nothing try 1 stick in slot D1, try to boot, swap sticks, try to boot.

That board will also have a LED diag read out in the upper right corner.

There is a switch below the start button to disable the PCIE lanes make sure you have the correct lane turned on. 

Get the PDF format manual here > ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS Rampage IV Formula it's easier to read on screen.


----------

